# Anyone see this silly goldfish...apparently a Hitler look alike, poor goldfish



## ascott (Apr 7, 2014)

http://media.heavy.com/media/2014/03/hitler-goldfish.jpg


----------



## wellington (Apr 8, 2014)

LMAO, that is a good look alike. Cute fish too


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 8, 2014)

yes. Poor fish.


----------



## AmRoKo (Apr 9, 2014)

This is hilarious.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 9, 2014)

Ha ha that's toooo funny! Poor little fish needs a shave.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 9, 2014)

hahahahaha you just made my day. poor fish even looks mad


----------

